# systema?



## Hanzo04 (Jun 17, 2004)

what is systema? is it any good or is it strictly military?


----------



## stanley neptune (Jun 17, 2004)

visit www.russianmartialart.org.

Good times, good times.

Stanley Neptune


----------



## Furtry (Jun 17, 2004)

Hanzo04 said:
			
		

> what is systema? is it any good or is it strictly military?


Conflict resolution through physiological, psychological, and spiritual intervention.


----------



## David (Jun 25, 2004)

Not to be confused with airborne permanent solution wholesalers.

-Dave


----------



## JAGMD (Aug 4, 2004)

I've been training in System for about a year and a half.  It is a truly extraordinary art.  The most complete I've seen.  Just a little background on myself.  I am a black belt and instructor in an art very similar to JKDC and I hold a purple belt in BJJ.  The advanced practitioners of this art are softer and more sensitive than any of the Wing Chun players I've worked with; their knife work seems to be more effective than anything I've seen in the Philipino arts; and their groundwork was at the very least better than mine.  I am not slamming any of these arts.  I've practiced them for years and loved every minute of it.  Just trying to give you some insight into this art from my own experience.


----------



## NYCRonin (Aug 9, 2004)

"Is it any good"? Hard to answer, except from ones own 'place'. As for this one, I have been involved in numerous m.arts - over the span of forty years. Along the 'way' - I have been LUCKY enough to have very sincere, experienced and notable guides. The numerous colored belts and gloves, sashes and certifications that accumulated over the years are really just cloth and paper -- it was the blood, sweat, toil, tears and laughter that was shared that made all the difference. I am a 19 year veteran of NYC law enforcement, and have been involved in 'action professions' for over 26 years total...and have been called upon to utilize the accumualted experience/martial many times- much, much more than my peers on my present job. 

I can state, without any reservation; that my time spent as a member of the Systema 'family' has been the most enjoyable and productive period of my life and martial study. Although I keep in touch with 'the arts' - Systema is the methodology that I have found to be most congurent with my personal warrior way-ist inclinations...and I will remain with The System for the remainder of my days.

Now, is it 'good' for you? I am a firm believer that Systema is NOT for everybodys tastes or desires. Only the individual martial artist can 'seek' out their 'best' way. Only you can find your way 'home'. So said, I would recommend you taste the Systems 'cup of tea'...and decide for yourself, firsthand - up close and personal; and then decide for yourself. No one else is 'you'...none of us wear your skin nor walk your individual path to personal protection effectiveness or life fullfillment.

You asked your question...but only you can truly answer it.
Self knowledge, firsthand experience is truly the only valid understanding one can hope for.


----------

